# Bronson loses her green band...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

and it looks like she's trying more than ever to become like the rest of the ferals...

I don't know how she did it, but she got the green band off. Maybe in time she'll find a way to lose the red one too...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

She probably lost the plastic one, as my birds seem to lose them easily from time to time, they just don't last. If the other one is a permanent band, she will never lose it.

Are you able to recognize Bronson because of her band or would you be able to recognize her without it? 

Thank God you are there to feed that flock otherwise I can't imagine her thriving and doing well for so long. Wish she could be caught, they are still pretty wild for being domestic, huh?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I probably would still be able to recognize her without the band. Her head is a little different from a feral's. I found that I'm not the only one feeding them. There are a couple of little old ladies who come around from time to time and give them something, but I'm there with them every day. Bronson shows up every day.

So far Bronson's doing ok. I can't catch the thing. I can't even catch a handicapped pigeon, never mind Bronson. I would bring a cage but there are way too many nosy people there and police that hang out there, that I'd be interrogated for every attempt I tried. (And there are jerks who purposely drive near the flock just to scatter them when they see me there with the birds.) Plus anyways, those birds are so cautious that if I so much as leave out a water dish for them, they won't go near it. I've actually had to take the dish away a couple of times before they'd go near the spot to eat what I had given them.

I just try and look out for them as much as I can. If God is willing, I'll get Bronson but it's hard when you have too many people around who give you a hard time.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know Garye, sometimes the police are more compassionate than they get credit for. I know we have had at least 10 (the latest the pretty brown pigeon we just got in named RIO) that came to us because the police had picked them up and taken them to a shelter.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm very happy that you have police like that, but I have been harassed lately by them here. They interrogate you if they find you in a spot for a long time. As I said before in another thread, one policeman would not let me go for close to half an hour because he thought I was up to something. I invited him to check my car and everything I had with me (which he refused) and then he calls in my plate numbers to his station. They found nothing on me but he still kept trying to get me to admit to something, Lord knows what, and so after that, I am wary of them.

They can be a pain here and I don't want them around me unless I really need them. I think they have too many for this town. 

I will keep on the lookout for Bronson. If the opportunity arises, I will try to catch her. However, if the owner does not want her back, I can't take her either. My place will not allow this. I will be evicted.


----------

